
Show HN: Active Checklist, Reusable Checklists for all your processes - _query
https://www.activechecklist.com/
======
thenaturalist
I am in no way affiliated with this product. Yesterday I was thinking about
exactly this problem. I'm a solo freelancer in the data space, so my projects
always include a mix of technical and managerial/ general project management
problems. I normally do a single "assessment" day with a client to check the
status quo of things. Having the structure of a template I can easily run down
immensely helps to reduce cognitive load to be structured and in effect helps
me to render a more professional service.

The app is minimal in it's layout and very clearly structured. You can create
templates, either with single tasks or section lists and create a checklist
from a given template. While not relevant to me, there is also a team
functionality.

Classic case of do one thing and do it well.

~~~
_query
Thanks for the feedback!

------
rjacksonm1
Looks like a great tool! A lot of the organisations I've worked for have their
own home-built ways of doing exactly this: Internal Wikis, paper checklists,
cloning JIRA issues, Confluence templates, ...

If I were in a position to bring this into my organisation I'd be concerned
about its longevity, seeing as its a completely free product.

How're the costs of this project being covered?

~~~
_query
Thanks for the input!

> Internal Wikis, paper checklists, cloning JIRA issues, Confluence templates

I hope in the future we can replace all of these things with Active Checklist
:)

> How're the costs of this project being covered?

Right now we just want to see whether other people also receive value from
using the product. Once we see that the product is producing enough value, we
will add a monthly subscription for pro users.

As we're using the product ourselves, we do not plan to shut down it down
anytime soon.

------
timwis
My first thought is why would I need a SaaS app for a checklist, but I figured
there must be something to it, so I poked around the site on my phone for a
screenshot or something but the only option is to sign up, and I don't know
what the value is yet so I don't have incentive to sign up. I am curious what
it is though!

~~~
_query
Thanks for the feedback!

It gets useful once you have lots of repeating checklists. E.g. when you do QA
for a client's website. You want to make sure that certain things are always
checked (e.g. a website always needs to be tested with all different
browsers). That way you fix a lot of low hanging fruits before the project is
delivered.

Now you can write the list of things to check down in google drive. But now
you have to always copy these lists around, and once you are working with
multiple people, things get a bit complicated.

That's why we built the tool. We first used it internally to manage our
different kind of recurring processes (like QA testing), and then later
decided it might be useful for other people to.

Thanks again for your input :)

------
_query
Hey Hackernews, we just released ActiveChecklist. It's a product we built
ourselves to help with managing our QA process. Basically it allows you to
create checklist templates and then later execute these templates. That way it
can be used to help with any kind of recurring process.

Happy to receive feedback!

